# Boas > Anacondas >  Anaconda Awesomeness

## Expensive hobby

Why are the forums dead. FB has killed them...

Awesome Anacondas...

Go!

Axanthic Yellows:






other annies













Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-27-2015),Jcash34 (08-25-2015),_Pyrate81_ (02-23-2015),_Reinz_ (02-07-2015),_Rob_ (02-01-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

Geeze. I can't be the only person terrified by a snake that can reach all the way up a door and still have plenty of body on the ground... :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

My favorite pic is the 8th one. Looking at any snake head on is always the funniest cutest thing  :Smile:  always makes me smile. They are all beautiful and looking great! Thanks for sharing your giants with us.

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Geeze. I can't be the only person terrified by a snake that can reach all the way up a door and still have plenty of body on the ground...


Lol she's just over HALF as long as our longest snake and under half as heavy lol.



> My favorite pic is the 8th one. Looking at any snake head on is always the funniest cutest thing  always makes me smile. They are all beautiful and looking great! Thanks for sharing your giants with us.


Haha thank you. Glad I could share and thanks for looking  :Smile: 

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-27-2015)

----------


## Expensive hobby

C'mon guys prove me wrong and let's get some activity in here!

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## jclaiborne

Amazing animals as always

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## carbn8

I have been checking these out on your Facebook page. The axanthics are stunning.

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Amazing animals as always


Thank you guys so much! And thank you for following on here and FB  :Smile: 



> I have been checking these out on your Facebook page. The axanthics are stunning.



Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## Tigerhawk

She seems so laid back. How often do you handle her. She also looks awesome. I wish I could own one. However I don't have someone to help me handle one.

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-01-2015)

----------


## Expensive hobby

The big green is a total sweetheart. Never bit once. The hybrid is a total psychopath. And the baby axanthic yellows are pretty chill once you get them out. In the tub they are like typical baby yellows.

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## Reinz

So cool!  :Snake: 

Thanks for the pics!

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-09-2015)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> So cool! 
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


Thank you and thanks for looking!

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## LivingwithBalls

Wow they are so beautiful. I can't imagine owning one though, where do you keep it?! In my personal opinion, I think the biggest of reptiles should be left in the wild so they can have needed space, unless you can provide them with a room. Still gorgeous though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-12-2015),_The Golem_ (02-23-2015)

----------


## JMBall's

I'm fascinated by all snakes...especially the giant's. I think the biggest I'd own is a super dwarf retic though.

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-12-2015)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Wow they are so beautiful. I can't imagine owning one though, where do you keep it?! In my personal opinion, I think the biggest of reptiles should be left in the wild so they can have needed space, unless you can provide them with a room. Still gorgeous though. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We own 55 retics and 40 anacondas plus various other species. 120 snakes in all.

You'd be surprised how little room they actually require for housing. People think they need an entire room, when the reality is many keepers have done this, and found they curl up into the smallest corner and don't move.

We house them in moderate appropriate sized enclosures, and allow them time to explore an stretch either outdoors, or in the house when the weather is too cold. They do quite well with this time to stretch and interact and seem very content in their enclosures in between.



> I'm fascinated by all snakes...especially the giant's. I think the biggest I'd own is a super dwarf retic though.


It really is mind blowing to walk into our snake room and get to play with all the big ones. Makes you appreciate life everyday.

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-12-2015)

----------


## LivingwithBalls

I just don't see how humans can provide their needs. Food size needs to be huge, and they need more than a room. Especially anacondas, because they like to swim a lot. I personally find it unfair to keep these beautiful monsters in captivity, but what you do is your business. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

Think we've got "huge" food items covered lol.

I feed around 150lbs of prey items a week. My rat bill per month alone is more than most people's mortgage. We have probably $25,000 in caging.

Ours don't just survive, they thrive, but they don't ever have to worry about starvation, predation, disease, or natural disasters like they would in the wild.

They were born in captivity and captivity is all they know. They live a very posh life.

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-24-2015),anicatgirl (02-13-2015),JLC (02-13-2015),Megg (09-30-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

> Think we've got "huge" food items covered lol.


I almost want a video of this being fed.

----------


## Expensive hobby

I have one 

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------

_BumbleB_ (03-03-2015)

----------


## hypnotixdmp

I want to see that being eaten on video for sure lol.

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-26-2015)

----------


## dw83uk

Wow thats dedication  :Smile:

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-26-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

Soooo video...?  :Please:

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-26-2015),snake.named.fuzzy (02-22-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

Is that a.....lamb? *squints at screen* I'd like to see the video to please!!!

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-26-2015)

----------


## The Golem

It's the Chinese Year of the Goat, let's see the video please!

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (02-26-2015)

----------


## Expensive hobby

I've tried uploading the video and it just keeps crashing during the upload.

There are a few vids including this one on my Facebook page in my signature.

While you're there give the page a like  :Wink: 

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## Albert Clark

> The big green is a total sweetheart. Never bit once. The hybrid is a total psychopath. And the baby axanthic yellows are pretty chill once you get them out. In the tub they are like typical baby yellows.
> 
> Like Us On Facebook
> Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles


Wow guys, that has to be adrenaline pumping!!! You have the right name for your business! I always marveled at all of the giant snakes of the world and wondered what it would be like to own one. Never thought about having more than one though. That has to be a heck of a daily experience! I will go to your page and check you guys. Thanks for all those pics man! Reptiles rule everywhere! Stay in peace and not pieces.     :Good Job:

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (03-10-2015)

----------


## Expensive hobby

> Wow guys, that has to be adrenaline pumping!!! You have the right name for your business! I always marveled at all of the giant snakes of the world and wondered what it would be like to own one. Never thought about having more than one though. That has to be a heck of a daily experience! I will go to your page and check you guys. Thanks for all those pics man! Reptiles rule everywhere! Stay in peace and not pieces.


Thanks man. Ya sometimes they certainly do live up to the name lol. In a fun way, not scary haha.

But ya check out the page, and make sure you like and check notifications to stay updated on our latest projects.

Lots of cool stuff gonna be hatching out this year!

Like Us On Facebook
Adrenaline Pumping Reptiles

----------


## anicatgirl

Neat I found the vid. Awesomeness.........

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...76543082631760

 For others who want to see  :Very Happy:

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (03-14-2015)

----------


## Sauzo

To bad the Lacey act has now officially killed owning Anancondas or Retics now, at least for me here in Washington State as I'm sure there is next to no breeders up here if I ever decide I want something like a SD Retic  :Sad:  On a side note though, nice looking Anacondas there.

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (03-14-2015)

----------


## Artemisace

> To bad the Lacey act has now officially killed owning Anancondas or Retics now, at least for me here in Washington State as I'm sure there is next to no breeders up here if I ever decide I want something like a SD Retic  On a side note though, nice looking Anacondas there.


Don't give up, we're all still fighting the good fight. The judge comes back with his ruling on the injunction tomorrow and so far it looks good for usark. We can and will win this fight.

These beautiful animals are counting on us to share them with future generations 

Sent from my snake room

----------

anicatgirl (05-07-2015),_Expensive hobby_ (05-13-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

Here's to hoping mate  :Snake:

----------

